# Modem settings for BSNL broadband



## nil_3 (Mar 20, 2007)

Recently, I opted for BSNL Home 500 Plan. I personally purchased a D-Link 502T ADSL Modem. BSNL has given me the Username and Password. I want to know what are the other parameters by which my modem have to be configured. What is the step-by-step procedure of this configuration? Please help.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 20, 2007)

Can u tell me for how much u bought the modem??
Is both urs n wat bsnl is providing r same configuration?


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Mar 20, 2007)

i'm not very sure bout this as i'm using home900 plan, but i don't think the modem needs to be configured.i think the internet settings in ur comp need to be..if tat is the case then double click on the crossed out connection status icon in the taskbar. there properties>internet protocol (tcp/ip)> and fill in the following details
Ip adress : 192.168.1.100
subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.1.1
Preferred DNS server : 192.168.1.1
Alternate DNS Server : 61.1.96.71


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 20, 2007)

open browser-type 192.168.1.1 press enter
you will be asked a user name and password-enter the user name and password provided by D-link(read their manual)

Than in left side-click on WAN-than edit-than configure using ur BSNL user name n password


----------

